

From a Hackathon in Silicon Valley to the Conflict Mines of Congo - TristanKromer
http://pixelhose.com/2011/07/26/from-a-hackaton-in-silicon-valley-to-conflict-mines-of-congo/

======
46Bit
The sections on perception are good, though I'd question the connection
between wearing nerdy clothes and skills - always looks more like people
desperately trying to belong.

------
eluwak59
Kind of amusing take on perception of technology

